
How to convince anyone (of anything) - halfshark
https://medium.com/@asharfin/how-to-convince-anyone-of-anything-4775de0e51a1#.kpn39jz7d
======
mpbm
I think the takeaway from this is that the way to convince anyone of anything
is to 1) have a track record of being right and 2) be nice.

~~~
halfshark
Track record helps. But anyone can make an argument based on evidence.

Argument based on evidence + person I like = persuasion.

